# Is this Moots a good value?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=7104374292

I'm in search of a quality ti frame and have always lusted after Moots and Ibis. Using the ebay link as a reference, is the spec and price a match?

I've owened Calfees and Orbeas and IFs and a slew of others, but I want a good ti frame with parts I don't have to dilly dally with and I'd like to stick with Shimano. Why? I had a Record/Chorus bike and I cannot get parts locally. I use mailorder a lot but the $$$ kinda hurts my wallet (it was 10v stuff) and then there's the wait. 

That aside, would I be better off not buying a higherend ti frame for the lone intent of fulfilling my lust and longevity criteria?
Thank you.

ps: I know some might ask "do you race" and things like that. Yes, but I'm not a Cat 2 and I know the bike won't make me a champ. I ride for fun and to cross-train for another sport where I am, dare to brag, a raging stud. Woo.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

At $2400 it is an amazing deal... one I would even be skeptical of... but even at $3400 it's still a great deal. It's a sweet bike.

Russ


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

russw19 said:


> At $2400 it is an amazing deal... one I would even be skeptical of... but even at $3400 it's still a great deal. It's a sweet bike.
> 
> Russ


I'm sure the price will go up, but the seller is legit. I'll probably be outbid on every bike from here to December, and will end up with a Giant composite or another pro's leftover 04 ride.


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Moots is nice and that price is real good. Go to the moots site and check out the retail on those.

www.moots.com

BTW...not sure if this size will work, but if you want to try ti and not break the bank I am selling a great older Bianchi ti Mega. Wonderful frame and not far from being built. If this fits I can make a good deal on it.

http://marketplace.consumerreview.c...sults_format=long&db_id=46989&query=retrieval

Keep checking around...do a search on ebay for independent fabrication. There is a great ti IF for sale -- Frame/fork and extras.

Good luck...JT


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

*can't help a bad pun...*

seems to me if you like the frame and you can afford it, it's a "moots point"

oy vey...I'm here 'till next Thursday...remember to tip your cocktail waitresses

big bob


----------

